# 6 months no eggs



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

My chicks will be 6 months old next week and we still don't have eggs. I'm off work this week and next for a surgery and I'm really hoping they start while I'm home. I work out of town all week and after all this time spent waiting I really want to be there to finally see it happen. I'm concerned they may start moulting soon and delay eggs till later in the year. I just want a little return on my investment! I really want the feeling of eating fresh organic mostly free ranged eggs from my own backyard. I'm in the hospital right now waiting for my surgery to start and bored so I had to vent a little bit.


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

My goodness. Well prayers for u and ur surgery. I hope ur birds leave u eggs soon and rest ur worries.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

What breeds do you have? Also I see you said free range, does your flock free range most of the day?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They won't put off laying until next year and first year birds don't molt like an older bird, so no worries...very light molt. They will lay. 

It will be soon and you'll have to watch close if you are free ranging that they don't put their first eggs out on range. If you have rooster, watch him...if he is mating your girls they are most likely laying and it would be a good time to confine them to the coop for a week to see what transpires. 

Can you post a few good pics of your birds?


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

I free range in a fenced backyard when I'm home


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice red faces....soon you will have eggs.


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

Also thanks for the prayers everybody, they worked! I had pins in my left elbow for the past 8 years. Part of one broke and got stuck in my joint. The dr was considering breaking my arm if he couldn't get it out but after 4 hours he finally got it!


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there. Wondering how u r doing and if ur birds are laying yet?


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

TNchick said:


> Hi there. Wondering how u r doing and if ur birds are laying yet?


Not yet! Little buggers. I'm back at work out of town this week. The wife is checking for me every day. One of my barred rocks was squatting down and submitting instead of running like crazy when I tried to grab her last weekend so I'm hoping ill get at least one egg soon!


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Lol. It seemed like I waited forever for that first one. Now even eating a dozen of them a week we have 3 dozen in the fridge. Its so much fun. Happy waiting.


----------



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Waiting can be very frustrating - eggs are close, mine became much 'friendlier' as if they are wanting boast. Collecting of eggs is rewarding.
Ceratinly glad to see that you are on the mend.


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

It FINALLY happened!!! Last weekend one of the br's was squatting when I tried to touch her. I knew it would happen this weekend! I had a doctors appt today. I woke up and fed the hens and checked for eggs. Nothing. I watched them eat for a bit, got ready for my appt. later in the morning I noticed they were all back in the coop which I thought was odd as they usually stay in the run waiting to free range. Came back from my appt a few hours later and was curious so I checked and found one small brown egg! I know the hen that layed it as well. Very excited and can't wait for the others to follow suite!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Time to freshen up the nesting box so you have a dozen clean eggs! Awesome!


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

I need to put a small wall on the front of the nest boxes so they are no longer able to kick all the straw out of them


----------



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

I usually see eggs between 5 and 7 months from heritage breeds. It is fall and you might want to put a light in the coop that goes on for 3 hours or so every night (8-12 maybe) That way they will lay nicely all winter.


----------



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Fantastic news you are well on the way


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Just saw ur post. Happy day!  Any more yet? Its still so much fun. Im getting about six a day now.


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

Only one barred rock is laying so far. Every other day or so. My Americana's don't look remotely ready to start. My other two barred rocks I'm hoping will start next weekend.


----------



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Keep waiting*

My original flock never started laying before 9 months.


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks like they're done for the year. Only one of them ever started laying. She stopped about two weeks ago


----------



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Bummer*

My Americaunas have not started laying yet either. They are only 6 months old. My Delawares laye all winter the first year I had them. I don't know what made that happen. Good luck!


----------

